

Plan Your Digital Afterlife with Inactive Account Manager - hornokplease
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2013/04/plan-your-digital-afterlife-with.html

======
intopieces
Still confused about why I should care, given that I will be dead. I'm not
sure my Google Voice text messages will be of any use to anyone. Maybe I'll
just leave my username/pass in my will, and people can dig through my personal
info before my funeral.

~~~
Evbn
Some people are concerned about the effect of their to-be-former secrets and
digital assets on their loved ones and enemies. It is a continuity of "line"
issue, maintaining s thread through history.

